# Pets



## saw (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi

We are moving to the Cadaval area next year but will be travelling back & forth for a while and wandering if anyone has advise on costs and methods of bringing pets?

Thank you


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at the Brittany Ferries site:
Brittany Ferries - Pet Friendly Holidays in France & Spain


----------



## Appena (Aug 23, 2010)

The only thing that is essential is the pet passport! It's not cheap but it does (as long as all legal requirements are met) enable you to transport your animals to & fro. I have info for a company in the UK that deals with airline etc should you need to move the animals without bringing them with you in a vehicle.


----------



## atalia (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya, when we were moving from the Uk to Portugal, I bought a little caravan. I was able to move my Irish wolfhound and two cats in style!!! It took us about four days on the road but proved quite good fun. Good luck.


saw said:


> Hi
> 
> We are moving to the Cadaval area next year but will be travelling back & forth for a while and wandering if anyone has advise on costs and methods of bringing pets?
> 
> Thank you


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, good luck with the move, re pet passports it's getting into the UK when you need one, we have traveled back a few times with our dog and on the way out of the UK nobody wants to see his passport - after all that effort of trying to take a photo off our dog without a smile on his face


----------

